# Computer Hiccups during video and gaming



## rruz001 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello all,

I've been searching around for an answer to this problem but I haven't been able to find anything to fix my problem.

While watching videos, playing games, or when surfing the net, my PC occasionally 'hiccups', or has a tiny freeze in which the video stops, the audio does a quick loop of whatever was playing at the time, and my mouse freezes in place. This used to last for maybe a second, but I feel like it has been getting worse and more common (to the point where my computer froze up completely a few minutes ago). This seems to happen randomly. 

I've run McAfee, Malwarebytes, and Spybot each on safe mode and standard windows and they found no viruses. 

My spec is as follows:

OS: Windows Vista Service Pack 2
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Mainboard: Nvidia 680iLT (Phoenix BIOS v 6.00 PG)
Memory: 6144 MBytes DDR2 RAM
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT (Soon to be a Radeon HD 6850)
HDD 1: W0CWD1500HLFS-01G6U0 (150 GB)
HDD 2: Samsung HD103SJ (1 TB)

I'm not sure what my Power Supply's capacity is. 

Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

IS your Vista a 32bit version or a 64bit version?

Give us a snapshot of your running processes (Show processes for all users)

Defrag all drives

Use Windows Disk Clean up.

Clear Browser cache.



Update Video card drivers.


----------



## rruz001 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi! Thanks for the quick reply!

I run Vista 64bit.

I've defragged all drives, cleared all caches and used windows cleanup. 

I've attached the Process list as pics below (don't know how to post them on the actual forum.)

Still happening so far


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

You have Mcafee's security software and Nortons installed and running.

What is your current AV (Anti Virus) program. If it is nortons uninstall Mcafee's from the Control panel> Programs & features.

Having two AV programs can cause instability.

Also go to Start type in Msconfig click on the startup tab. Uncheck any items that you do not need to start when Windows starts make sure your current AV program or security is still checked.

Also do you have Windows Defender running? If so you do not need this if you have Nortons with anti spyware, adware, malware features. Disabling Windows Defender will help make your machine more stable.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Edit*



You have Mcafee's security software and Nortons installed and running.

What is your current AV (Anti Virus) program. If it is nortons uninstall Mcafee's from the Control panel> Programs & features. Also if you rid of Mcafee's Download Mcafee's Removal Tool after uninstalling Mcafee's through the Windows uninstaller that I mentioned above and rebooting. Reboot again.

Having two AV programs can cause instability.

Also go to Start type in Msconfig click on the startup tab. Uncheck any items that you do not need to start when Windows starts make sure your current AV program or security software is still checked.Also disable Tea Timer from Spyware Search and Destroy you don't need this since Windows Vista and 7 uses UAC (User Account Control) and is more secure then Windows XP. When done click on Apply then ok, then click on choose the restart option. When Windows loads a dialog box with appear click on "Do not show this message again" box then click ok. You have over 70 processes running which in my book is too many.

Also do you have Windows Defender running? If so you do not need this if you have Nortons with anti spyware, adware, malware features. Disabling Windows Defender will help make your machine more stable if you already have a anti spyware adware and malware solution. To do this go to Start type in Services.msc locate Windows Defender right click on it select properties stop the service then select disable in the drop down box then click on "Ok". Also uncheck Windows defender in the msconfig>Startup tab reboot (Start type in msconfig press enter go to the start up tab locate Windows defender you may need to highlight Windows something or other you will see Windows Defender to the right if it is one of the start up items)


Also I recommend downloading and installing Malwarebytes install update and run a full scan. Remove any items found then reboot.


Now your system should run smoothly.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

My bad nevermind about uninstall mcfee's I thought I seen Nortons processes running in Task manager. Disregard uninstalling Mcafee's

All though you should follow the other instructions I gave you.

Also during game play close any programs like IE, Skype, etc.....


----------



## rruz001 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks so much! My computer is running much better, but it's still having some minor hiccups.

I still have something like 65+ processes running even after disabling everything you told me. Malwarebytes comes up with no issues. I'm fairly convinced it's the processes taking up my cpu.

A concerns that I have:

I have like 13 svchost.exe running. Is this normal? Could some of those be viral?

Again, thanks for all the help you've given me so far; my computer is running much better... But if there is any other advice you can give, i'd like to figure out why it's till hiccuping.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

13 svchost.exe is normal

In task manager click on the performance tabe take a snapshot and post it here please also click on the resource monitor button and take another snapshots of the processes list RAM and CPU info.

Also Download Process Explorer it will be in a zip folder extract it run the process explorer.exe take a snapshot of the whole process list in the best resolution possible.


When playing games is it laggy slow frame rate?

When playing video is there jittery playback? What is the resolution of the video and the max res. of your monitor? Is it streaming video or video files from your computer?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

take the side off and look at the psu label for

make
model
wattage

check your temperatures


----------



## rruz001 (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok. I've uploaded the information you asked for, except the snapshot of the CPU and RAM info (not enough space to put it up, but i'll try to put it in a double post). 

Playing games seems fine now.

Video has occasional jittery moments, though less now than before. It's usually streaming video, and I play it on the highest resolution (depending on the video). My moniter is an LG HD TV at 1360 x 768 resolution. 

I can't get to my PSU right now, but i'll try to check it out this afternoon. 

Thanks again!


----------



## rruz001 (Oct 20, 2011)

Here is the Resource Manager.

ALSO

Temps:
System - 17c
CPU: 47c
Aux: 39c
HDD0: 46c
HDD1: 44c
Cores: 39c (highest temp of the 4)

I can't find the temp of my GPU, but it is brand new (raedeon came in!) and seems to be running fine.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Download Speccy install. This will show you the temp of your CPU.

Also try taking a can of air removing any dust from the fans and cpu heatsink.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Also as suggested post the make and model of your PSU unit and wattage please.


----------

